# Aerial Victories in World War II



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure where to post this but it is a book. It contains all the USAAF confirmed victories, in all the theaters. Thought it might be useful when creating a model at a certain period of the pilots career and not at the end of his total victories. It contain aircraft type, serial numbers and dates of kills.
View attachment Aerial Victories in WWII.pdf


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm, could be useful.


----------



## ovichelu (Feb 5, 2012)

Well the document you presented has a flaw. 1st Lt. Voll is credited with 2 aerial victories on 31th of august 1944. Those were 2 ju 52 of the romanian af. At that time romania was in allied camp . So it must be considered friendly fire .
Thx


----------

